# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Sea Cucumbers

## Gary R

Sea Cucumbers are members of the following families: Cucumariidae, Phyllophoridae, Holothuriidae, Stichpodidae, or Synaptidae.
Most of the motile cucumbers will have a dorsal (top) and ventral (bottom) side, with a worm-like or cucumber body shape. The selection for aquariums is limited by the fact that many Sea Cucumbers grow up to 6 feet long. Aquarium specimens will usually range between 12 to 30 inches.
The one that i have is about 26 inches long and is fascinating to watch, they have tentacles to sift through the substrate for food, with the mouth pointed up, they will extend large, highly branched tentacles to trap floating plankton.
Sea Cucumbers are best kept in reef or invertebrate aquariums. Water quality must be maintained at the highest levels, and care must be taken with any water intakes/overflows to ensure that the Sea Cucumber cannot become attached as if this should happen it could end up killing everything in the tank with the toxic it gives off. 
Sea Cucumbers are popular additions to reef aquariums that incorporate live sand.
The Temperament of these Cucumbers or Peaceful but the care level is for Experts only. Attachment 4

----------


## Nemo

hmmm intresting information, thanks Gary.
havnt seen these in any of the petshops iv been to, where do i get

----------


## Gary R

I got this one from my local fish store in thornton, think it was Â£32  but you have to be carefull of what pumps you use in the tank as they will get pulled into them and killed, had that happen to me with the first one i got  :Frown:

----------


## Magnu

what a strange creature

----------


## Nemo

strange indeed. @gary what do they eat  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> strange indeed. @gary what do they eat


Hmmm what do they eat anythink from dead and decaying organic material, algae, tiny plankton.
Got to say this kind of Sea Cucumber does look nice when you see it coming up from the back of your tank between all the rocks.

Regards Gary.

----------


## betti-davis

I seen one of these in the pet shop today! They really are that ugly! Funky little things they are though  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

:lol:  its quite good to watch, i will try and take a couple more pictures of it between all the rocks.

welcome to fish-keeping.com   betti-davis  hope you enjoy it on here  :Smile: 

Regards Gary

----------


## Tsia

Wow, thats fascinating!!

I would love to be able to see how they move.
Can you do a video Gary? maybe post it on You Tube and then the link here?
Just an idea...  xxx

----------


## Nemo

> Wow, thats fascinating!!
> 
> I would love to be able to see how they move.
> Can you do a video Gary? maybe post it on You Tube and then the link here?
> Just an idea...  xxx


photobucket also has video uploads  :Big Grin:

----------


## dannypacu

if you had a tank with just sea cucumbers and tomato clowns

would you have a salad tank  :lol:

----------


## Nemo

> if you had a tank with just sea cucumbers and tomato clowns
> 
> would you have a salad tank


lmao, would i have a salad tank? or you would have a salad tank  :pmsl: ll...

----------


## betti-davis

Salad Tank? I'd be having sandwiches!!!

----------


## hacker999

i like cucumbers.........they taste GRRReaat

----------


## Tsia

> i like cucumbers.........they taste GRRReaat



I like cucumbers too... they FEEL great! LOL lmao

----------


## kevy21

@ tsia    they feel great was that too much info?

----------


## Nemo

> @ tsia    they feel great was that too much info?


i think it was  :lol:

----------

